# Natural mosquito repellants



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 17, 2012)

I have woods with water on 3 sides of my house and a pond across the road. Even with the dry conditions in SE GA, I have mosquitos something fierce. If the rain starts back it wil be unbearable.

I have been using Off and Cutter spray to be able to work in the yard in the evenings after work, but I hate to use them daily, don't think they are good for you to use that often.

I am moving around tending to things, so the Thermacell won't work.

What natural repellants do y'all know of? I have heard crepe myrtle will work, but never tried it, I don't have a bush where I live or hunt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Try growing some wax myrtles, they reprl mosquitos. crushed leaves rubbed on skin works prett good. They grow all the way from Tenn to Fla in georgia. They have small bleu berries with a white powdery wax on them in late summer. Grow in shade, full sun, wet or dry areas. Called Wax-Myrtles and Mosquito bushes at the nursery.


----------



## RBM (Apr 17, 2012)

I often use Dog Fennel (Eupatorium capillifolium). I just take some of the green stringy leaves, rub them between my hands with some water, spit, whatever and smear it on any open skin every hour or so (water or sweat will wash it off also). Don't think of this as something like DEET because its not 100% effective but it sure is better than nothing. I can for sure tell the difference if I don't have it on. If it is good enough for the Seminoles then its good enough for me. Pile it on a fire for smudge fire smoke. Skeeters don't like it but it will not keep gnats away. Or use animal grease like the Seminoles and pioneers did. Won't smell good but it will work. Sure beats mud though or nothing.

Dog Fennel

Some folks claim that Beautyberry leaves work but I have used it and have not noticed one bit of difference. I think they are processing the Beautyberry leaves though with other oils and such.

Beautyberry

A good practical book I would recommend but is not primitive although it has some primitive Seminole and pioneer methods I just mentioned in it.

http://www.floridaadventuring.com/survivingwilds.html


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd stick with one of these! http://www.walnutcreekarchery.com/i...ucts_id=1662&zenid=e4qdj7r5rl7am7magnqdmd58g4 or     http://eartheasy.com/blog/2011/04/5-easy-to-grow-mosquito-repelling-plants/


----------



## Son (Apr 17, 2012)

Wax myrtle works for about 15 minutes if used alone. There is a plant called Mosquito shoo. If they work I would have a hedge around my property if I were you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Elderberry leaves work to an extent.


----------



## RBM (Apr 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:
			
		

> Elderberry leaves work to an extent.



I would be careful dealing with Elderberry except the edible mature berries (minus the seeds) and petals. Otherwise its sap contains cyanide. Maybe or maybe not in lethal doses but I would not mess with it.

http://museum.gov.ns.ca/poison/?section=species&id=117


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Rosemary definitely works.  I have it planted around our pool and rub it on when working outside.  Mosquitoes hate it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2012)

RBM said:


> I would be careful dealing with Elderberry except the edible mature berries (minus the seeds) and petals. Otherwise its sap contains cyanide. Maybe or maybe not in lethal doses but I would not mess with it.
> 
> http://museum.gov.ns.ca/poison/?section=species&id=117



Elderberry has some toxins in the leaves and unripe fruit, sure-but that's precisely why it repels bugs, same as most anything else that works. I sure wouldn't drink DEET, either. And I wouldn't cover myself with crushed elderberry leaves on a daily basis. But I've used it many times over the years to good effect with no unpleasant side effects. Ingestion is the main route for plant cyanic compounds, much more so than skin contact. Cherry and apple seeds and foliage also contain plant cyanides. And elderberry contains a lot of healthful compounds, too. Ripe elderberries are one of the best cold-busters, lots of anti-viral properties. And elderberry jelly is delicious as well as being good cold medicine.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> Try growing some wax myrtles, they reprl mosquitos. crushed leaves rubbed on skin works prett good. They grow all the way from Tenn to Fla in georgia. They have small bleu berries with a white powdery wax on them in late summer. Grow in shade, full sun, wet or dry areas. Called Wax-Myrtles and Mosquito bushes at the nursery.



I used wax myrtle leaves before...Do a google search to
identify what the bush looks like...You can find them growing 
in cut overs and even swampy bottoms....Found
a nice stand of them at Blanton Creek this past year....
Thay are not an all day fix, so you crush them up and put
on hat, arms, face etc.....
You can also put a big batch of leaves in hot water, cool,
strain and put in spray bottle....Works for several hours,
and leave no chemical smell...


----------



## Heywood (Apr 25, 2012)

Providing you like it, try incorporating more fresh garlic in your cooking.  Skeeters hate the smell of it.  It worked very well for me, but heck, I like garlic anyway...


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 26, 2012)

Cake yourself with mud.Just kidding,there bad this year for sure.


----------



## blackbear (Apr 26, 2012)

Citronilla is a plant you can grow yourself and use,you can also buy the oil at the drug store and use it in a lamp the scent will make those critters scat! Avon" skin so soft" might help as well as.....eat a garlic tablet everyday!use spray on your cloths and hat if you dont want it on the skin,we use a fly repelent spray that is in a big can 'Yard guard" i thinks the name,that really keeps all the biteing buggers away!Goodluck


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lok into a repellant system.


----------



## win280 (Apr 26, 2012)

tablespoon of vinegar every day works for me.I also eat hot salsa every chance I can. They may light  but they don't bite.


----------



## Pablo (Apr 26, 2012)

Mountain mint, also known as Penny Royal works ok. May not be able to grow it down there. Crush leaves in hands and rub on skin. You can also make a tea and drink, it'll sweat out of your pores. * DO NOT GIVE TO A PREGNANT WOMAN!* may cause her to abort baby.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 30, 2012)

win280 said:


> tablespoon of vinegar every day works for me.I also eat hot salsa every chance I can. They may light  but they don't bite.




this... also take an asprin along with it... My grand daddy used to log in florida swamps.. he said they would've gone broke buyin inspect repellent...


----------



## RBM (Apr 30, 2012)

win280 said:
			
		

> tablespoon of vinegar every day works for me.I also eat hot salsa every chance I can. They may light but they don't bite. Crush leaves in hands and rub on skin. You can also make a tea and drink, it'll sweat out of your pores.



Wish this and garlic and such worked for me but it doesn't. I love vinegar and hot sauce and garlic but it doesn't keep the bloodsuckers from biting me. Glad it works for you fellas.



			
				Pablo said:
			
		

> Mountain mint, also known as Penny Royal works ok. May not be able to grow it down there.



We have Florida Pennyroyal down here. Also called wild pennyroyal (Piloblephis rigida) is also a mint plant. I will have to try it sometime. Should work the same. Never thought of that before. Thanks for the tip.

wild pennyroyal (Piloblephis rigida)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 30, 2012)

Check out this thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686646

Oils with rosemary and lemongrass might work:
http://www.nonatz.com/


----------



## little rascal (May 1, 2012)

*bath in*

sulfur soap. they sell it at walmart, and there is a creme.
i used to use the prescription years ago for skin fungus, found out bugs don't like it. I have had ticks crawl but never bite, works good for hunting in early season.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 1, 2012)

little rascal said:


> sulfur soap. they sell it at walmart, and there is a creme.
> i used to use the prescription years ago for skin fungus, found out bugs don't like it. I have had ticks crawl but never bite, works good for hunting in early season.


We use to use sulpher to keep red bugs/chiggers off of us. My Dad said they used it at Fort Stewart when he was in the Guard.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 1, 2012)

Tried it tonight and it dang sure worked!     http://www.treehugger.com/lawn-garden/cdc-confirms-lemon-eucalyptus-oil-as-effective-as-deet.html           Might even bring in a few deer!


----------



## collardncornbread (Jun 2, 2012)

TWO THINGS.
1) I had a friend who made a huge dent in the mosquitoes around his home by simply placing buckets of water (NOT CHLORINE TREATED) around his place. Every three or four days he would dump it out and start over. The larve will die. The adult will die, thus lots less mosquitoes. 
2) wax myrtle aka low bush myrtle. (Not gallberry, but kin to it.) in the south loves to sprout up when the lower limbs on pine trees start to prune themselves. the bush stays green all year. when the leaves are rolled and broken in your hands they are very airomatic. 
if you have ever had fleas invade your home try putting a few handfulls of leaves under the couch, bed, ect. Fleas cant stand it. within a couple days they will be either cone or dead. at least it works for us.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 3, 2012)

i heard mounaitn laural works


----------



## Chris Whitaker (Jun 19, 2012)

i will have to try the mtn laurel, lots of that around here!


----------



## LawnStalker (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone try marigolds blossoms for keeping them out of the yard? I've heard it works but not been able to try it as all of mine die out or don't sprout before I can get them into the yard to see.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 2, 2012)

I take the leaves of A mertle bush and rub them on me it works really good .


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you have the holster, try the Thermacell. Strap it on your belt. It will work a lot better than you think.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 3, 2012)

collardncornbread said:


> TWO THINGS.
> 1) I had a friend who made a huge dent in the mosquitoes around his home by simply placing buckets of water (NOT CHLORINE TREATED) around his place. Every three or four days he would dump it out and start over. The larve will die. The adult will die, thus lots less mosquitoes.



I do the same thing.  It does work.


----------



## crokseti (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been using sassafras leaves.
Totally different environment here tho.


----------



## icfmike (Jul 5, 2012)

Put a fabric softener sheet under your hat.  I think it is bounce brand we use


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 6, 2012)

I was in the drug store yesterday and saw where they were selling old timey soap made from pine tree tar. It said "great for your hair and better for bugs and misquitoes". I don't remember what kind it was.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bounce works indeed! But for the woods persay, pickle juice is a great fighter!


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Try some stuff called "Swamp Gator". They sell it in Ace Hardwares and Home Depots that i know of. It is an all natural repellant. Kinda smells like mint. I had never heard of it until i was a family get together last summer in Albany, Ga. Skeeters were out like always and my uncle passed the Swamp Gator to me and it took care of the skeeters completely. If it can take care of south ga skeeters i will carry it with me!!! Its been an absolute life saver for me in the river swamps during turkey season. I highly reccomend it.


----------



## Bill Fishin (Jul 27, 2012)

tabaco- i use lancaster and sit it in water bottle for 2 or 3 days. Spray on your boots. tabaco is natural to animals


----------



## Gus McCrae (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been looking through the replies but have not seen anytning on Plantain. This herb can be used as an internal mosquito repellant by eating a seed head each day. It does have to build up in the system for a few days but I have found it to work. 

The leaves also are excellent for treating bee stings. Simply crush the leaves and apply directly to the sting. It will pull out the poison and after 20 minutes or so, there will not even be a welt. 







  ://www.docmisty.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/english-plantain.jpg


----------



## Gus McCrae (Aug 9, 2012)

There is also the long leaf variety of plaintain that works just as well


----------

